# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Perëndia e Shqiptarit - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Perëndia e Shqiptarit*

Një Shqiptar ecte ndër udhë,
I lodhur e i djersitur,
E më pas vendos të ulet,
E ti flas Zotit të ndritur

Zot o Zot, o Perëndi,
Kam Atdhe a s'kam Atdhe,
Unë e dua e më do,
S'bëj për të, e bën për ne

Zot o Zot, çfarë të bëj,
Që Atdheun ta shpëtoj,
T'i kthej Shqiptarët në rrugë të mbarë,
Mos ta bëjnë të renkojë

Rënkon, e lëndon, nga hija e krimit,
Vuan e mjeron, nga humbja e trimit,
Digjet e përvëlohet nga urrejtja që është mbjellë,
Qan e loton çdo ditë, nga fytyra me maskë të çjerrë

Kur e shoh, më vjen të qaj,
Na mësojnë ca të marrë,
Më dhimbset në shpirt, e ndaj sot,
Vendosa të flas me ju, të na ndihmosh o Zot

Zoti ndenji në qetësi, e me vëmëndje dëgjoi,
Mori frymë thellë, thellë, e në sy Shqiptarin shikoi,
Ngriti dorën, fshiu lotët,
E vendosi të tregojë...

Kur e bëra Shqipërinë, ish e blertë dhe e bukur,
Bëra male të thepisura, e burime me ujë të ndritur,
Bëra fusha të gjëra, prodhuese, e të begata,
Bëra kodra ca të larta, të ndalë erën e shtrëngata

Bëra lumenj të pastër, për të treguar simbolin e lirisë,
Rrjedhin, rrjedhin e nuk shterin, deri sa në zemër të tyrë të mbërrijnë,
Bëra pyje të jeshiltë, plot me zogj që këndojnë,
Bëra kec, edhe qengj, që fushën të zbukurojnë.



E më pas thash me vete, tani duhet të bëj njerinë,
Që të dijë të punojë, që të gjithë bukurinë,
E vendosa ta bëj të zgjuar, e vendosa ta bëj trim,
E vendosa ta bëj të fitojë, se jeton me emrin tim

E i thashë është e jotja, zbukuroje dhe gëzoje,
E më tha unë e im bir do ta bëjmë, por më pas Ti shikoje,
Se unë të falemnderoj për gjithçka që ti më dhe,
Do punoj, jetoj me nder, për gjithçka që bëre për ne

Por s'e di ata që vijnë, a do dijnë që ta mbajnë,
A do tallen me të drejtin, e do zënë që ta shajnë,
Por ta dish nëse një ditë, do ta bëjnë Atdheun të rënkojë,
Do të ngrihem prej ku jam, e do vij të të tregoj,
Se vetëm ju mbi këta njerëz mund të vini drejtësi,
Se do zihen e do grinden, e do të bëjnë shume marrëzi

E tani që ti erdhe, e gjithëka ti më the,
Shko i qetë e mos rënko, se tani mua më ke,
Shko i qetë te të tjerët, e të gjithëve tregohu,
Do të bëhet më e mira, për këtë nga unë premtohu

Unë do t'i jap të drejtit, atë që ai meriton,
E do t'i jap mëkatarit, zërin e fortë që ndëshkon,
Do ta bëjmë prapë të mirë, të bukur, e të lirë,
Do ta laj dhe pastroj, nga llumi i vjetër e i ndyrë,
Do t'i jap forcë, do t'i jap mënd, e pastaj do t'i jap shpresë,
Do t'i them është përsëri e jotja, do ta puth, e uroj mirembeçë.

----------


## Palma

Vargje te rende, qe ngrene peshe nacionalizmin e cdo shqiptari!

Urime te metejshme autorit te saj!

----------


## DI_ANA

Patriotizmi qe ngre peshe zemren....e bukur!


suksese!

----------


## trysil

*PERENDIA E SHQIPTARIT*

Poezi e gjatë 52 vargje, me metrikë jo të rregullt. Në katër-pesë katrenat e para autori është munduar ta ruaj numrin e rrokjeve brenda vargjeve, por në katrenat tjera ky rregull thehet.
Eshtë poezi refleksive, me motiv patriotik, me rimë, ritëm..
Në gjithë tekstin kemi rrëfim, diskrepcion dhe të folur tejet të rëndomtë.
Ka ndikime të shumta të romantikëve sidomos nga Naimi dhe Çajupi.
Përshkrime të tilla, por natyrisht, gjithsesi më poetike te kryevepra e Naimit "Bagëti e bujqësia"
Ideja ishte e mirë. Dialog me fuqinë supreme, por realizimi i gjithë tekstit është varfër dhe nuk ofron kënaqësi estetike.

Ky është sall mendim imi.

Përshëndetje dhe sukses!

----------


## Ra_ORA

oh cfare torture...c'te kemi bere o zot...lol

shume shume shume, po shume shume shume dobet

----------


## Rebele

Ufff, me vjen keq qe atdhedashuria bymehet me ligjerata te pluhurosura. Nejse, une eci mbi dhe' me tim at' ne xhep.

----------


## ILushaj

Pershendetje,

Falemnderit per shkrimet tuaja.  Une shkruajta ate qe mendova dhe ndjeva.  Do te ishte shume mire sikur fjala kritik ndertuese te kuptohej me qarte nga disa.  Pershendetje te gjitheve.  Paqe, Nder, Njohuri, Pune

----------

